# grub error 23: error while parsing number

## guillaume6

hello,

i have a problem after my gentoo's installation...

after i have install and configure grub, i have reboot 

But grub say:

"

booting Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r4

root (sd0.0)

error 23: error while parcing nomber

press any key to continue

"

and when i continue i have the grub's table but when i press on my gentoo, he revert on this error...

what is this error???

i look in manuel grub http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml#doc_chap5 but i did not find...

----------

## PauGNU

Ummm

root (sd0,0) is not correct.

Even if you have a SATA disk, you have to write (hd0,0). So now you need a livecd (for example, the gentoo livecd), mount your boot partition and edit grub.conf file and replace (sd0,0) for (hd0,0). Save the file and try rebooting again.

Salut!

----------

## guillaume6

ok thanks, 

just, when i make partition, my disk is SATA and i'had replace hda by sda... it's correct?

----------

## PauGNU

Well...

In your /etc/fstab you have to put "/dev/sdx" if your disk is SATA.

But

In the grub.conf file, even if your disk were SATA, you had to put (hdx,x), you know?. I think you wrote in your grub.conf something like:

root (sd0,0)

But that's not correct. You have to replace it by:

root (hd0,0)

(first disk, first partition) - it doesn't mind if it's SATA or PATA disk: it's always "root (hdx,x)"

----------

## guillaume6

ok, thanks i understand...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

i reinstall gentoo finally for good config and grub config after... thanks

----------

## guillaume6

but, i have my racine partition:      /     on sda3 .

in grub, when it's "kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-r4 root=/dev/hda3 ... i must do hda3 or sda3 and if grub put hda0 for my hda1 (/boot) i must whrite sda2... no?

----------

## guillaume6

my partition plan are: 

sda1 : /boot

sda2 : swap

sda3 : /

sda4 : /home

my grug.conf is correct:

"

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r4

#partition image of noyau

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-r4 root=/dev/hda3

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r4 (rescue)

#partion image of noyau

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-r4 root=/dev/hda3 init=/bin/bb 

"

????

or on /dev/hda3 , i must write: /dev/sda3... or sda2 ??

----------

## PauGNU

Hi

Well, that's not correct. It should be like this:

```
default 0

timeout 30

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r4

#partition image of noyau

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.24-r4 root=/dev/sda3
```

Note that (hd0,0) is where you mount /boot, so you don't have to put "(hd0,0)/boot" cause you're already in. Then, the root partition is /dev/sda3, not /dev/hda3. Sorry, I didn't explain to you that the unique place where you have to put always (hdx,x) is in the first part and in "root (hd0,0)". But in root=/dev/xxxx, you have to write the correct partition.

Well, doesn't matter, if you use this configuration, it should work (for the moment, forget splashimage).

----------

